# Underline Spelling Errors mod



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

There is a natural Android function that underlines spelling errors in red. Samsung was forced to deactivate it by Apple but every other Android smartphone still has it. There is even a mod at xda to turn the function back on in a rooted mje stock rom. My question is do any of the custom roms for Verizon Note 3 safestrap installation that have this mod built in? Thanks! If not could a developer here put it into your mje rom? I don't plan to go to Kitkat.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------

